# Pile 5.5 volt



## liams (4 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Qui connait un endroit où je pourrais trouver une pile bouton qui sert à garder quelques mémoires genre set up, horloge pour un i-book g3 700mz, sachant que le voltage de 5.5 volt est tres peu courant.
Cette pile s'est mis à "couler" et court circuiter le mac qui ne demarrait plus du tout.
Merci


----------



## rizoto (4 Juillet 2006)

D'abord il te faut la référence de ta pile. En général c'est marqué dessus. mais si le liquide a coulé, il se peut que ca ne soit pas lisible.

Ensuite google est ton ami.
Recherche avec pile bouton et peut être la référence de la pile.


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2006)

euh ... il n'y pas de pile dans un ibook G3


----------



## rizoto (4 Juillet 2006)

Bizarre.


----------



## liams (6 Juillet 2006)

je ne sais pas je ne l'ai pas vu mais c'est une pile bouton avec 2 pattes.
Merci tout de meme.


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2006)

je le dis encore une fois : il n'y a pas de pile dans un iBook


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2006)

ca peut être une résistance ou un condensateur.

Si ce truc a fuit, tu es mal !


----------



## liams (6 Juillet 2006)

je vous donne les references de la pile bouton CLNA 0218 , 5,5 volt avec 2 pattes , une dessus l'autre dessous, je l'ai transmise à un revendeur Mac, j'attends sa reponse, il consulte ses fournisseurs sur catalogue.
S'il ne trouve pas, c'est Apple qui a le modele et qui ne voudra pas me le vendre, sauf si j'envoie l' ibook au centre de maintenance à Nantes, je crois, ce sera alors 65 euros forfait mini.
Vive l'équipe de France


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2006)

c'est pas une pile, mais un condensateur


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2006)

liams a dit:
			
		

> je vous donne les references de la pile bouton CLNA 0218 , 5,5 volt avec 2 pattes , une dessus l'autre dessous, je l'ai transmise à un revendeur Mac, j'attends sa reponse, il consulte ses fournisseurs sur catalogue.
> S'il ne trouve pas, c'est Apple qui a le modele et qui ne voudra pas me le vendre, sauf si j'envoie l' ibook au centre de maintenance à Nantes, je crois, ce sera alors 65 euros forfait mini.
> Vive l'équipe de France


je confirme. C'est un codnensateur. Il ya peu de chances qu'il te le remplace directement sur la carte mère. tu es bon pour un changement.


----------



## majester la pince (7 Juillet 2006)

salut j' ai démonté le mien il y a trois jours je nais point vu de pile de plus quant j ai ôté la batterie l' heur est revenu a 0h00 la pile sert pour la mémoire des bios généralement.


----------



## liams (7 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> je confirme. C'est un codnensateur. Il ya peu de chances qu'il te le remplace directement sur la carte mère. tu es bon pour un changement.


Le revendeur apple pretend que c'est une pile et qu'il faut renvoyer le tout en maintenance.:hein:


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

Bah je ne sais pas quoi te répondre. Quelles sont tes autres possibilités? as tu un numérique pour prendre le condensateur/pile en photo.

J'ai cherché sur internet, je n'ai pas trouvé la référence. en plus je doute que tu tentes de le resouder toi même sur la carte?


----------



## pacis (7 Juillet 2006)

on va mettre tout le monde d'accord, ce condensateur sert de pile !!   

PS : je n'en sais rien en fait, mais un condensateur chargé est une pile


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

pacis a dit:
			
		

> on va mettre tout le monde d'accord, ce condensateur sert de pile !!
> 
> PS : je n'en sais rien en fait, mais un condensateur chargé est une pile



Il est possible que ce condensateur soit une réserve d'énergie faisant office de pile pour le bios et l'horloge. Ok mais attention à ne pas généraliser. la plupart des condensateurs ne servent pas de pile.


----------



## pacis (7 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible que ce condensateur soit une réserve d'énergie faisant office de pile pour le bios et l'horloge. Ok mais attention à ne pas généraliser. la plupart des condensateurs ne servent pas de pile.



tout à fait  .

Maintenant, est-ce une manoeuvre du magasin pour se faire du blé ?


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

bah si le condensateur a coul&#233;. Je pense qu'il vont directement chang&#233; la carte m&#232;re.


----------



## majester la pince (7 Juillet 2006)

salut je pence également qu'il vont changeait la carte mère; car je n'est rien qui ressemble a une pile et tous mes composant sons souder. mais je pence qui il as un pépin parce un condo sa fuit pas comme sa ! je ne pence pas qui serve de pile car c'est prévu pour se charger et libéré tous le courant d"un coup sec dans ma voiture j'en est deux pour la sono il son capable de délivré la puissance   de 5 batterie en 1 segonde mai des que tu les prive de leur batterie se décharge très vite


----------



## iBapt (7 Juillet 2006)

:mouais:   :rateau:

Ok je sors


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

iBapt a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:   :rateau:
> 
> Ok je sors



ca c'est du post. Félicitation, j'aurai pas fait mieux.


----------



## iBapt (7 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est du post. F&#233;licitation, j'aurai pas fait mieux.


C'&#233;tait par rapport &#224; "majester la pince", je n'ai rien compris &#224; son post, j&#8217;aurais du le citer, pardon et  milles excuses, je ne recommencerais plus... [FONT=&quot][/FONT]:rose:


----------



## liams (7 Juillet 2006)

Confirmation du revendeur c'est bien un condensateur-pile chargé de garder les memoires le temps de changer de batterie ou de mettre le secteur.
Mais le centre de maintenance refuse de me le changer sauf si je veux une nouvelle carte mere.
Je vais m'en passé je crois, tant pis pour la memoire de la date et je ne sais plus quoi.
Quelqu'un sait à quoi ça sert vraiment?
On est en finale, on est en finale, on est, on est, on est en finaaaaale


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

C'est bien, tu as le morale pour un mec qui a une carte mère avec des mroceux de condo dessus.

si ca te pose pas de problème, continue sans. Je ne crois pas que tu risques grand choses. à confirmer...


----------

